# Ich suche einen guten VPN Service der Ruhig was kosten darf.



## Niklas434 (12. Januar 2014)

Aufgrund der ganzen abmahn wellen bin ich verunsichert. Da meine Oma immer gesagt unheil kann man nur mit unheil bekämpfen möchten ich gerne einen VPN Dienst nutzen. 

Habt ihr erfahrungen oder könnt einen empfehlen ? Es muss auch kein Extra Programm dabei sein ich bin Windows mächtig und kann auch manuell eine VPN Verbindung einrichten. 


Was mir wichtig wäre: 


1. Nutzung auch am Smartphone (S4, Android) möglich 
2. Server nicht unbedingt in Deutschland
3. Max Budget 50€ im Jahr
4. Keine Drosseleung meiner 4.000er  
5. Wenn möglich auch mit Komprimierungsservice (fürs Smartphone)




Wie gesagt es muss nicht Cyberghost oder ein pendant sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2014)

Moment, du möchtest also einen VPN-Tunnel, um dann sozusagen virtuell von woanders zu surfen?  Als Sicherheitsmaßnahme? 

Warum kein Proxy-Server?


VPN heißt ja eigentlich nur, dass meine eine Tunnelleitung aufbaut, um virtuell woanders anwesend zu sein, um die Sicherheit eines lokalen Netzes auch von woanders nutzen zu können.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hab keine Erfahrungen usw. aber alle mit Servern in der EU oder USA kannst du vergessen. Die sind afaik gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet gewisse Logs zu führen. Da können sie erzählen was sie wollen.

Also guck dich am Besten nach welchen mit Firmensitz und Serverstandort in RU, Asien, Südamerika oder sonst wo in der Pampa um. 
Welche da gut sind weiß ich aber wie gesagt nicht.


Vllt. guckst du mal bei boerse.bz oder anderen solchen Websiten. Da gibts bestimmt einige, denen ein guter VPN für ihre Aktivitäten sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Niklas434 (12. Januar 2014)

Weil Proxy Server nicht immer eine 100%ige sicherheit bieten. Mir wäre es lieber wenn alles über einen Tunnel läuft was auch vorteile hat wenn man z.b. Clients wie Zatto nutzt, außerdem lässt sich eine VPN Lösung besser auf ein Smartphone realisieren. 

VPN accounts for users in Germany - StrongVPN the leader in VPN Service Providers
http://www.purevpn.com/order/
https://www.okayfreedom.com/

Hat im moment ein gutes angebot.  Wobei mir das Purevpn angebot aufgrund der Serverzahl erst mal gut gefällt, bloß zahlen sind eine Sache erfahrungen anderer Nutzer die andere.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2014)

Schmeiß hidemyass bitte ganz schnell wieder von deiner Liste runter. (Deswegen)
Von den anderen höre ich heute zum ersten mal, bin aber auch kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Niklas434 (12. Januar 2014)

Logs sind eine Sache, mir geht es einfach darum nicht streamen von so Neokapitalistischen Anwälten wie UC eine abmahnung zu bekommen, denn insider wissen gute filme gibt es auch auf Youtube  Nein recht hast du ein log werden immer irgendwo zum teil mit gespeichert, bloß kein bloß mit einer Pampa Ip müsste der Anwalt auch erst in den Pampa land klagen und das würde den Profit nicht decken  


Naja wie dem auch sei mir geht es nicht um illegales Downloaden von Software, aus dem alter bin ich raus. 


100%ige wird es auch nie geben, dessen bin ich mir auch bewusst nur man darf seine Spuren ja noch verwischen.



Danke Hidemyass wird gestrichen. PureVPN hat sein Sitz in Hong Kong, werde auf jeden fall drauf achten das der Firmen sitz nicht in der EU, USA, Neuseeland oder Australien ist.


----------



## Robonator (12. Januar 2014)

Ich benutze seit einigerzeit https://hide.me/de/ und bin mit denen echt zufrieden  Vielleicht wären die etwas für dich.


> Vllt. guckst du mal bei boerse.bz oder anderen solchen Websiten. Da gibts bestimmt einige, denen ein guter VPN für ihre Aktivitäten sehr wichtig ist.


Boerse.bz leitet auch weiter zu hide.me


----------



## Niklas434 (12. Januar 2014)

Hide.me ist ein ziehmlicher teurer dienst aber immerhin mit sitz in Malaysia.  Trotzdem fast 10€ im monat das ist too much. 


Cool wäre vllt ein dienst wo man auf ein Sever mit mehrern Clients sein kann um z.b etwas aus der Ferne zu drucken. Aber das ist wäre mehr als gimmick zu bewerten. Trotzdem was man hat das hat man


----------



## Niklas434 (12. Januar 2014)

Kennt einer von euch noch dienste ?


----------



## keinnick (12. Januar 2014)

Niklas434 schrieb:


> Weil Proxy Server nicht immer eine 100%ige sicherheit bieten.



Das tun die VPN-Dienste auch nicht. Woher willst Du wissen, dass Du dem Anbieter trauen kannst und er nicht loggt (oder der NSA gehört )?


----------



## Niklas434 (12. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das tun die VPN-Dienste auch nicht. Woher willst Du wissen, dass Du dem Anbieter trauen kannst und er nicht loggt (oder der NSA gehört )?


 

100%ige sicherheit gibts nur in der Gummizelle ohne PC  Ich denke mal wenn ein anbieter in Hong Kong oder sonst wo sitzt wird es für unsere Behörden ziehmlich schwer heraus zu finden wem der anschluss gehört mittlerweile muss man ja sogar damit rechnen bei ein yt stream abgemahnt zu werden.


----------



## KingBeike (20. Januar 2014)

Perfect Privacy und Ovpn sind auch sehr zu empfehlen 

Sehr schnell, viele Länderstandorte und loggen defintiv nicht.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2014)

Also auch ich möchte einen VPN Anbieter.

 Meine Gründe sind ähnlich wie die des TE.

 Ich möchte unbegrenztes Volumen und sonst im Prinzip Surfen und das Internet nutzen als wärs ohne VPN Dienst. (Soweit wie möglich)

 Auch ich würde gerne etwas dafür bezahlen aber bei einem 10er im Monat hörts bei mir auch auf.

 Also Ami oder EU Anbieter schonmal nicht.

 Was könnt ihr weiter empfehlen? Ist VPN Unlimited gut?


----------



## shadie (17. Juni 2014)

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, ich verstehe das Problem leider nicht.

Wenn man nicht grad illegal Daten runterlädt, kann man doch eigentlich für rein gar nix belangt werden?!

Diese komischen Abmahnbriefe gibts schon ewig, die werden in die Tonne getreten wenn man weiß, dass man nix gemacht hat und gut ist.

Z.B. das was da mit diesen Pornoseiten war, für solche Abmahnbriefe würde ich keine 50 € im Jahr ausgeben, nur um diese nicht zu bekommen.

Zudem wäre ich bzgl. VPN Tunneln  zu Anbietern, welche ich nicht kenne, sehr sehr vorsichtig.
Nicht dass hier Bankgeschäfte oder Bestellungen Passwörter usw mitgelesen werden.
Da würde ich mich ganz ganz ganz genau erkundigen bevor ich so was eingehe.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich nutze als Clientprogramm Open VPN und als VPN Server entweder diesen hier Free VPN Accounts | FreeVPN.me - Free OpenVPN and PPTP Accounts (bevorzugt ,da non Logging) ,oder andere wie z.B. von hier Free VPN Accounts • 100% Free PPTP and OpenVPN Service .
Mein Downstream sinkt dadurch zwar von normalerweiße 6,5mb/s auf ca 2mb/s ,aber bei ner 4000er Leitung wird sich das wohl nicht bemerkbar machen .
Aber wie hier bereits gesagt wurde sensible Daten würde ich nicht über einen fremden VPN Anbieter (Der dir kaum bekannt ist) leiten .
Für Open VPN gibt es glaube ich auch eine Android Version.


----------

